# Trazadone



## Guest (Jun 27, 2010)

Ok so I was prescribed trazadone for my insomnia so that I could take less klonopin. Two questions, will it work for insomnia and second. The priapism side effect, I know its rare but I'm still very nervous, numb I'm looking for your advice on this one bro.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2010)

My mom was on trazadone for years to help her sleep. She never had any side effects.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2010)

That's good but the one side effect I'm talking about couldn't happen to women, in rare cases can cause a painful erection, did it help her sleep at least?


----------



## Justwannabeme (Jun 5, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> My mom was on trazadone for years to help her sleep. She never had any side effects.


Mine as well, she takes it like clockwork and it helps her greatly. I tried it for awhile and while it did help me sleep, it gave me a horriblr hangover. Would wake up with a horrible headache and stayed groggy for awhile. I didnt stick with it long enuff to see if he side effects would subside.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Jgard10 said:


> That's good but the one side effect I'm talking about couldn't happen to women, in rare cases can cause a painful erection, did it help her sleep at least?


I took trazadone for 60 days when I was in rehab. That's interesting you mention this because I remember about a week into it getting a super gnarly boner that lasted all night. It wasn't painful but it lasted for like 10 hours. I assumed someone had slipped me viagra as a joke becuase it was on New Years and we had this little rehab get together party and everyone was together.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

That's wat scares me, it can cause perm damage, how much u take?



surfingisfun001 said:


> I took trazadone for 60 days when I was in rehab. That's interesting you mention this because I remember about a week into it getting a super gnarly boner that lasted all night. It wasn't painful but it lasted for like 10 hours. I assumed someone had slipped me viagra as a joke becuase it was on New Years and we had this little rehab get together party and everyone was together.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

one pill, however much that is


----------



## nabber (Feb 13, 2009)

I tried trazadone for a week as an alternative to ambien, that stuff made me feel stoned and gave me a headache.. it's a pretty intense sleep aid.. didn't work for me, but may for others


----------

